# Peat's 2009 Bike Specs



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

This year Steve Peat rides a prototype Santa Cruz V10 with a 9.5 x 3.0-inch stroke Vivid shock and E.13 goodies. What is the bike's geometry? Set-up? Specs?

Previous bike:
Full specification - Steve Peat's bike (2006)
Frame: Santa Cruz V-10 Aluminium
Fork: Rockshox Boxxer World Cup Black Box 
Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 w titanium spring custom tuned by Push. 
Stem: Chromag direct mount 
Handlebar: Hozzerfeller DH Riserbar 
Headset: Chris King - Blue and Red cups 
Brakes: Code callipers 
Rotors: Shimano XTR 
Brake Levers: Avid Ultimate Black Box levers w. Code callipers
Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO short cage 
Front Derailleur: MRP Carbon (with thicker plate than usual) 
Crankset: OCT Holzerfeller 
Chain: SRAM 991 hollowpin 
Cassette: SRAM 990 12-24
Tires: Maxxis Wet Scream Super Tacky (lighter tube in the back than the front) 
Hubs: DT 
Rims: DT 
Spokes: DT 
Wheels: DT Swiss Fr2350 Wheelset 
Saddle: WTB Rocket V 
Seat Post: Truvativ Team World Cup seatpost 
Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

vivid, e13, elixirs, and 10-speed

one of the syndicate bikes had a boobar also, forgot which one though

saw hutchinson tires at la bresse too. dont know if they're for full time or just testing.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

...not sure I agree with either. Pretty sure Peaty runs different brakes, tires, wheels, gears, and shock tune depending on the location of the race. Same as every racer on the world cup circuit. Brands maybe, the syndicate is definitely on RockShox rear shocks and all SRAM equipment this year. I'm not clear on whether they were running Fox rear shocks last year, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> I'm not clear on whether they were running Fox rear shocks last year, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


they werent on Fox last year. they were before though when the Vivid wasnt out yet

and it's not that hard to figure out what parts WC racers are on these days with the amount of video and photo coverage available from Dirtmag, Littermag, Trascend, etc.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Some riders have their own personal sponsors, so a factory team they join in may have some leeway for them. 

An example is Fabien Barel's team(Subaru-Mondraker): One guy (Payet) runs Fox, another guy a Boxxer (methinks Spagnolo), and Fabien runs a 888. Sure the team has official suppliers, but personal sponsors do apply.

Or when Lopes was in GT, the team was backed by SRAM, but Lopes was backed by Shimano, Hayes and Marzocchi. 

Something like that.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Not much help but here is his bike from La Bresse


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Phwoah, excuse me I'll be right back in 15 mins.. make that 20..


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Boxxer Team? I thought that the red-ones were Boxxer Teams.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Boxxer Team? I thought that the red-ones were Boxxer Teams.


im pretty sure what he has isnt even available... its probably just painted red to match his bike.


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

is it just me or are handlebars in DH racing almost flat today?
I mean how much rise does that Boobar on Peaty's bike have, like 20mm?
I noticed Hill is also running quite low riser bars this year, funn fatboys, also in 20mm or something? 30mm max, but I doubt it's even that much...

Anyhow, Peaty's bike is awesome, looks lots better then Hill's speci imho


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Boxxer Team? I thought that the red-ones were Boxxer Teams.


boxxer world cup comes in red white and black
team and race is black and white


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Kresj said:


> is it just me or are handlebars in DH racing almost flat today?
> I mean how much rise does that Boobar on Peaty's bike have, like 20mm?
> I noticed Hill is also running quite low riser bars this year, funn fatboys, also in 20mm or something? 30mm max, but I doubt it's even that much...


yeah, the boobars are pretty low-rise probably about 20mm.. 
the funny thing is his bike has the low-rise bars, the direct mount stem and then u can see the top crown looks like it has a bunch of spacers to raise it up, kinda defeating the purpose of all this low-rise stuff. You can def. see the marketing dept at work here..
I love the idea of all this low-rise stuff, but us tall guys don't really benefit from it, except for maybe a sore neck


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

DEST said:


> boxxer world cup comes in red white and black
> team and race is black and white


The team also comes in red.


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

Scaling from the photo it looks like he's running a VTT ~ 25" (635 mm). Does anyone know his bikes goemetry? How tall is Peat? I know he rides a custom size. I'd give anything to have his bike!


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I think we would all give a few limbs to have Steve Peats bike...

another one from a very slightly different angle for you


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

burgundy snake said:


> Scaling from the photo it looks like he's running a VTT ~ 25" (635 mm). Does anyone know his bikes goemetry? How tall is Peat? I know he rides a custom size. I'd give anything to have his bike!


pretty sure all the syndicate guys use factory geometry no special geometry. As far as what size frame, not sure, minaar rides a large.. assuming peaty rides a XL or L.. Peaty is 6' 3"


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

So now all the kids want Steve's bike? Sam Hill must suck now! 

How are they going to explain to their parents that the "wanna-be-Danny-Mac" trials bikes they got last week is no longer cool?  


I joke, I joke. That was some of the hottest DH action I've seen from SP. Such an awesome race. You could see Sam was not thrilled the slightest bit. What a sore loser!


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

Kresj said:


> is it just me or are handlebars in DH racing almost flat today?


No point having high rise bars with dual crown forks. The bars will be high enough anyways.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

mehukatti said:


> No point having high rise bars with dual crown forks. The bars will be high enough anyways.


axle-to-crown on modern dual crowns are very close to/if not lower than single crowns with less travel.. lower/wide riser bars seem to be the trend lately, w/"new generation" of racers all running them..

example: Totem w/180mm of travel has a 565mm a2c vs boxxer w/203mm has a 568mm a2c.. Boxxer w/180mm of travel has 544mm a2c..


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> pretty sure all the syndicate guys use factory geometry no special geometry. As far as what size frame, not sure, minaar rides a large.. assuming peaty rides a XL or L.. Peaty is 6' 3"


Peaty ran a longer top tube and a 1.5 headtube last year. only 2 bikes made like that, and they were both Peaty's. not sure if they transferred that on to the new long-stroke shock prototypes him and Minaar are running this year.

as far as low/wide bars, dont knock em till you try them. ya it doesnt work for some riders, but you definitely feel a difference. at least i have with the 745mm wide/19mm rise V1's


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

Interesting, bike is back to a coil - They were running air shocks in SA.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

MaxBS said:


> The team also comes in red.


I don't think they do because none of the distributers at work list the team in red. They list the wc in all three colors, the team in white and black, and the race in black.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

they tested air shocks in SA during qualies they ran the race on coils.


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

I read in an interview with Peat in Dirt and he said he raced only on coil shocks and forks


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

brillantesdv said:


> Peaty ran a longer top tube and a 1.5 headtube last year. only 2 bikes made like that, and they were both Peaty's. not sure if they transferred that on to the new long-stroke shock prototypes him and Minaar are running this year.


ah ok, wasn't sure I remember Minaar saying he ran the factory geometry.. yeah all the syndicate guys are using the 9.5x3 shocks, there was a pre-season testing vid from syndicate and it sounded like the only difference with the regular v10 and the long-stroke v10 is the lower linkage..



brillantesdv said:


> as far as low/wide bars, dont knock em till you try them. ya it doesnt work for some riders, but you definitely feel a difference. at least i have with the 745mm wide/19mm rise V1's


Not knocking them, I have V1s and love them .. just commenting on how his upper crown is spaced up kinda defeating the purpose of the low handlebars/direct-mount stem.. that's all..


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> So now all the kids want Steve's bike? Sam Hill must suck now!
> 
> How are they going to explain to their parents that the "wanna-be-Danny-Mac" trials bikes they got last week is no longer cool?


man, like you wouldn't love to have Peaty's bike? we all would
tho it wouldn't actually do me any good as I don't do any DH racing (I love to watch the races tho), so I'll stick to my AM rig...

and I'm not knocking on low/wide bars either, just noticing a trend...


----------



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

*video of testing it*

part 1





part 2 (has riding)


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> Not knocking them, I have V1s and love them .. just commenting on how his upper crown is spaced up kinda defeating the purpose of the low handlebars/direct-mount stem.. that's all..


that also allows easy adjustability of bar height on the fly. you can lower or raise ur bars with just a few spacers depending on course.


----------

